# 2 Bed ground floor apartment, Aphrodite hills



## Veronica

€209,000 
District: Paphos
Location: Aphrodite Hills
Type: Apartment 
Bedrooms: 2
Bathrooms: 2
Delivery: Key rea

This 2 bedroom ground floor apartment is located in a unique and very special world reknowned golf resort - Aphrodite Hills.

Situated in the Helios Heights complex, with well maintained gardens and communal pool.

Entrance to the property through an entrance hall, leading to the open plan living/dining area and partly separated kitchen. Easy access to the rear verandah and beautiful private garden through patio doors from the living area onto the covered patio. 
There are 2 double bedrooms, both with en-suite bathrooms and fitted wardrobes. Both bedrooms also have patio doors to covered veranda.

The property comes fully furnished.

Aphrodite Hills is an award winning resort with 5 star Intercontinential hotel. 
All facilities including tennis courts, boutique stores, coffee shops , restaurants, tavernas and playgrounds for children. 

The apartment is a fantastic value for the location and a good investment for holiday home for keen golfers or a really good rental yield for those wishing to enter the rental market. 

Title Deeds.

Open to serious offers
For more information go to
Apartment For Sale 2 Bed ground floor apartment, Aphrodite hills, Paphos - properties and villas for sale in Paphos Cyprus


----------

